# Liberty



## dekalbplowing m (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi all,

I just have a quick ? for you. Does anybody know of a company that makes plows for an 04 Jeep Liberty.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway, have one, works great, it's a driveway maniac.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Try this SnoWay link for their 22 model. Does the vehicle look familiar?

http://www.snoway.com/video/snowplow-22-series.swf

Fran


----------

